# Above the Timberline



## CrybabyMedia (Mar 5, 2014)

I am a development TV producer currently developing a show called "above the timberline". The show would focus on people who do just that - Live above the Timberline (or close to it)! Looking for all sorts of tucked away cabins that live elevated and people who live off the land! We want to hear about the extreme conditions that you live in! 


If this is you or you know who would be perfect, please pass along this message. Please email as soon as possible. We look forward to hearing your story. Thanks!


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

CrybabyMedia said:


> I am a development TV producer currently developing a show called "above the timberline". The show would focus on people who do just that - Live above the Timberline (or close to it)! Looking for all sorts of tucked away cabins that live elevated and people who live off the land! We want to hear about the extreme conditions that you live in!
> 
> If this is you or you know who would be perfect, please pass along this message. Please email as soon as possible. We look forward to hearing your story. Thanks!


You probably won't get much response here, we like our privacy. I'm sure you will get more response elsewhere.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm a TV producer developing a show on how finances affect marriage. 

Looking for copies your personal and business bank accounts, other finances and how many times (with details) you have or thought about cheating on your spouse. 

If this is you or you know who would be perfect, please pass along this message. Please email as soon as possible. I look forward to hearing your story. Thanks! :nuts:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

CrybabyMedia said:


> The show would focus on people who do just that - Live above the Timberline (or close to it)! Looking for all sorts of tucked away cabins that live elevated ...


Anyone who has been around mountains knows there is water - and shelter from the wind - down in the valley.

Seldom do people build high up (where you reference) because it would make NO real sense to do so. It's a fight against gravity to do anything.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

I would love to do this! Ill just need a small cash advance, $186,000 should do. I will also accept gold and silver coins or bullion.. Look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## ROBIE (Jul 10, 2012)

is this the same idiot that came by some weeks back asking for people to make a "doomsday prepper" type show? 

what an idiot! 

go away fool! haven't you learned yet? 


Robie


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I am beginning to think that in order to be a filmographer of any form of "reality based" footage, you need to be *living* the type of live before you are allowed to _film_ anyone else doing it.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Well this kind of reception is not going to endear us to the media people that might film our lifestyle.

People whatever happened to if you don't have anything nice to say don't say anything at all?


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

ROBIE said:


> is this the same idiot that came by some weeks back asking for people to make a "doomsday prepper" type show?
> 
> what an idiot!
> 
> ...


*Now Robie, be nice. Just tell him no thank you, your mother will not let you talk to strangers.*


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

BlueZ said:


> Well this kind of reception is not going to endear us to the media people that might film our lifestyle.


Generally,
Very few that live a prepper lifestyle really wants to endear (nor be receptive to) the media.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I agree. Most of us enjoy our privacy. Respectfully, I'd expect minimal response from this forum.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

LincTex said:


> I am beginning to think that in order to be a filmographer of any form of "reality based" footage, you need to be *living* the type of live before you are allowed to _film_ anyone else doing it.


You are so right, we lived at 8,000 feet and it took me almost a year to get used to that. When I first started hiking in the mountains of Colorado I got a slight case of mountain sickness. I have elk hunted at elevations from 10,000 to 13,000 and even slept on the ground a few times in those elevations and that wasn't particularly fun. So the question is does this have anything to do with being prepared? I really don't like reality show crap, it's a distraction we certainly don't need. I spend enough time on this forum than I really should but at least I can take and give useful info here.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Can you say B S? Did anyone notice the guy or gal never checked in after the initial post?


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

That punch in the nose Camo gave them might have been enough to stop the BS troll.


----------

